# Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?



## derstef (15. August 2010)

*Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade beim Ablassen der Kühlflüssigkeit festgestellt das sie recht stark verfärbt ist - von giftgrün in Richtung braun  - anscheinend sind in einem der Radiatoren noch Rückstände von der Fertigung.

Mit was kann ich denn spülen wenn ich nicht alles auseinander nehmen möchte?
Wäre destiliertes Wasser + Spüli ok?
Gibt es spezielle Reinigungsmittel für sowas?

Viele Grüsse,
Stefan


----------



## Goldfinger (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Den Radi soll man immer vor dem ersten gebrauch auswaschen. Steht auch auf dem Beipackzettel.
Ich habe meinen nur mit Wasser ausgespült. Ein wenig Spüli kann nicht schaden aber danach ordentlich auswaschen.
Ich würde ein kleines Stück schlach an eine der Öffnungen machen und dann ordentlich reinpusten damit der Radi schön freigepustet wird.


----------



## derstef (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



Goldfinger schrieb:


> Den Radi soll man immer vor dem ersten gebrauch auswaschen. Steht auch auf dem Beipackzettel.
> Ich habe meinen nur mit Wasser ausgespült. Ein wenig Spüli kann nicht schaden aber danach ordentlich auswaschen.
> Ich würde ein kleines Stück schlach an eine der Öffnungen machen und dann ordentlich reinpusten damit der Radi schön freigepustet wird.



Hmm, in den Anleitungen der einzelnen Kühler steht immer drin das man auf keinen Fall normales Wasser verwenden soll.

Wie gesagt: Ich will nicht alles auseinandernehmen nur um die Radis zu reinigen (das ist bei den Tüllen ein Krampf - da muss man den Schlauch meist runterschneiden).


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Wenn das Wasser schon verfärbt ist, dann nimmst du am besten alles auseinander. Nur dann kannste sicher sein, das alle ungewollten Reste aus dem Kreislauf entfernt sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Die wasserlöslichen Reste kriegt man auch mit viel spülen raus, insbesondere an die im Radiator kommt man eh nicht anders ran. "Viel" ist aber ernst gemeint, wenn das Zeug erstmal fein im ganzen System verteilt ist, kann man direkt einen Eimer in den Kreislauf einbinden und über ne Woche mehrmals täglich das Wasser wechseln (wenn kein Alu im Kreislauf ist und glänzende Kühlerinnenseiten kein Kriterium sind, sehe ich keine Probleme mit Leitungswasser)

Was aber nicht kann: Starke Reiniger nehmen (z.B. die beliebte Cilit-Bang-Lösung auf Salzsäurebasis), bereits für Seife wäre imho ne Tauchpumpe Pflicht, um Schaumbildung zu verhindern. Ich selbst hab meinem System mal Zitronensäure in höherer Konzentration zugemutet, das reicht bereits für Oberflächliche Korrosion zwischen Kupfer und Nickel aus. (-> Anschlüsse haben jetzt Kupferspuren, wo sie mit Wasser in Kontakt kamen)


----------



## derstef (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

So sieht der CPU-Block aus ...

*Bilder zu breit*


.. irgendwie ungesund 

Ich trau mich aber irgendwie nicht den aufzumachen - wer weiss ob er wieder dicht wird.


----------



## empty (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Schau dir das mal an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Soweit ich weiss maximale Bildbreite liegt bei 900px


----------



## derstef (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



empty schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html
> Soweit ich weiss maximale Bildbreite liegt bei 900px



Fixed.

Ist ja echt ein Krampf mit den Bildern hier


----------



## empty (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

also das erste was mir auffällt ist: 1. Thermaltake und 2. Kein Problem den aufzumachen, einfach vor dem Einbau Testen mit der Pumpe und allem ob auch dicht ...

Die beste und die nachhaltisgste Lösung ist die, mit Radi-Ausbauen und mit der Cilitbang-Variante reinigen und mit dest-Wasser ausspülen


----------



## DAEF13 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Wenn du wirklich zu faul bist; sorry aber es muss einfach gesagt werden; dein System ausereinander zu nehmen, dann nimm 1 Schlauch ab, wo du das alte Wasser rauslässt. 

Danach nimmst du eine Schüssel/Eimer etc. und steckst das Ende vom Schlauch da rein.
Nun füllst du etwas in den AGB un lässt die Pumpe an, nicht aber das System! du füllst jetzt immer weiter Wasser rein, mit einem am besten nicht zu aggresiven Reiniger, und lässt nun das Mittel durchpumpen. Zwischenzeitlich kannst du auch mal klares Wasser (ohne Reiniger) nehmen, umd guckst, ob sich etwas an der Farbe verändert. 
Dies ist aber nicht die effektivste Methode, da sie ersten genauso zietaufwändig ist, da du ständig nachkippen musst, und der Reiniger nicht im Radi einwirken kann.

Am besten, du baust alles ausereinander, oder kaufst dir gleich neue Komponenten (ThermalTake?! Wo leben wir denn??)...


----------



## derstef (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich zu faul bist; sorry aber es muss einfach gesagt werden; dein System ausereinander zu nehmen, dann nimm 1 Schlauch ab, wo du das alte Wasser rauslässt.
> Danach nimmst du eine Schüssel/Eimer etc. und steckst das Ende vom Schlauch da rein.
> Nun füllst du etwas in den AGB un lässt die Pumpe an, nicht aber das System! du füllst jetzt immer weiter Wasser rein, mit einem am besten nicht zu aggresiven Reiniger, und lässt nun das Mittel durchpumpen. Zwischenzeitlich kannst du auch mal klares Wasser (ohne Reiniger) nehmen, umd guckst, ob sich etwas an der Farbe verändert.
> Dies ist aber nicht die effektivste Methode, da sie ersten genauso zietaufwändig ist, da du ständig nachkippen musst, und der Reiniger nicht im Radi einwirken kann.
> Am besten, du baust alles ausereinander, oder kaufst dir gleich neue Komponenten (ThermalTake?! Wo leben wir denn??)...



Ok, meine Frage war aber nicht WIE sondern WOMIT 
Ich dachte an 2 Eimer mit Spülmittel und destiliertem Wasser und dann vll. nochmal 2-3 nur mit destiliertem Wasser.
Und zu faul bin ich auch nicht, aber ich habe schon eine NB auf dem Gewissen die  beim lösen eines Anschlusses zu viel Druck bekommen hatte (P45 haben keinen Heatspreader) - das muss ich nicht nochmal haben.
Der Thermaltake Kühler ist nicht so schlecht wie der Ruf der Firma - max. 7°C über Wassertemperatur - also wozu nen neuen kaufen - lohnt sich für Sockel 775 auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Acid (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml 30000

hiermit z.b. reinige ich mein system immer.... bevor ich es befüllen tue, spüle ich es vorher mit dem zeug ordentlich durch.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Es gibt doch solche Einbaufilter, die Metallpartikel abfangen. Kosten etwas, aber der Dreck hängt drinn. Dennoch das Wasser wird trotz allen Maßnahmen, die es gibt irgendwann verdrecken, also du würdest nur mehr auf Zeit spielen


----------



## derstef (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Erstmal nur destiliertes Wasser + Kalkentferner ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

auweia, wisst ihr eigentlich was Kalkentferner ist? Meistens ist das Essigsäure .... na dann viel Spass ... und hallo Korrosion


----------



## derstef (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



empty schrieb:


> auweia, wisst ihr eigentlich was Kalkentferner ist? Meistens ist das Essigsäure .... na dann viel Spass ... und hallo Korrosion



Amidosulfonsäure + Pflegestoffe sind drin

Bisher ist keine Verfärbung zu sehen ... allerdings auch keine Besserung ;(


----------



## empty (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Das macht die Korrosion auch nicht besser


----------



## derstef (17. August 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Das macht die Korrosion auch nicht besser



Was meinst du mit Korrosion genau? 
Soweit ich das kenne SIEHT man Korrosion (zB Grünfärbung bei Kupfer).[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]



Acid schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml 30000
> hiermit z.b. reinige ich mein system immer.... bevor ich es befüllen tue, spüle ich es vorher mit dem zeug ordentlich durch.



Habe ich heute bestellt.
Danke für den Tipp schonmal.

Werde berichten obs was bringt.


----------



## Phenom2 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Hi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem, als ich vor längerer Zeit eine TT-Wakü bekommen habe. (Keine Angst, nicht im Rechner installiert... ) Das war ein Set, was in einem TT-TaiChi verbaut war mit einem 240er Radi.

Da hatte ich auch im CPU-Kühler eine grüne Korrosion oder ähnlichen Ablagerungen.
Entweder es liegt an dem Wasserzusatz von TT oder an in den Waküs verbauten Materialien.

Hast du die originale TT-Kühlflüssigkeit im System gehabt?

Schließlich habe ich dann den Kühler aufgeschraubt, nur leider hat das schrubben mit einer alten Zahnbürste an der Kupferplatte mit Cillit Bang leider nur mäßigen Erfolg gebracht.

Ich kann dir nur dazu raten, das Wasser abzulassen und das System gründlich zu reinigen! 


Lg,
phenom2


----------



## empty (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Ja klar siehst du nichts am Kupfer, Kupfer ist Edler als Alu, im Radiator wird sich Kupfer bilden ... Redoxchemie ...


----------



## derstef (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Feser Xchanger:

* Länge: 411 mm
* Material: Lamellen aus Elektrolyt-Kupfer, Wasserkammern aus Messing
* Lackierung: Schwarz (5 µm)
* Gewicht: 1,8 kg
* Lüfter: 3x 120 mm (optional)
* Anschlussart: 2x G 1/4 Gewinde für Schlauchanschlussverschraubung
* Lüfterbefestigung mit beiliegenden Schrauben und Silikondämpfern

MagiCool:

* Material: Kupferlamellen
* Vorkammern aus Messing
* Abmaße (LxBxH): 150 x 120 x 30mm
* Anschlüsse: G1/4(Standard)
* G3/8 1/2(optional)
* Gewicht: ca. 350g

Auch die Kühler sind alle aus Kupfer (CPU -> sieht man auf den Bildern, NB, SB, SpaWa sind die Kupferkühler von MIPS mit schwarzem POM-Deckel)

Wo nimmst du Aluminium her?


----------



## empty (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Sry, hab nicht auf die Komponentent geschaut, ich habe angenommen das es ein Aluminium-Radi ist ...


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Ein Alu-Radiator wäre eher ungewöhnlich gewesen . Aluradiatoren gibt´s schon seit Langem so gut wie nicht mehr (außer bei den passiven Modellen).


----------



## empty (17. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

O.o aha...

Jetzt wird mir gerade die Sinnlosigkeit meiner Argumentation in einem anderen Thread bewusst O.o, das muss ich wohl mal noch korrigieren (*zu h_tobi schiel*) 

*husthust* Wird aber an der Message nicht viel ändern nur das die Gleichungen nicht stimmen  Schlussfolgerung ist okey.


----------



## derstef (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

@empty: Kein Thema, wir sind alle hier um noch was zu lernen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



empty schrieb:


> Ja klar siehst du nichts am Kupfer, Kupfer ist Edler als Alu, im Radiator wird sich Kupfer bilden ... Redoxchemie ...



Wenn dann löst sich das Alu im Radi und lagert sich an den Kühler ab...
Primär dürfte es aber einfach nur in Lösung gehen.



empty schrieb:


> Sry, hab nicht auf die Komponentent geschaut, ich habe angenommen das es ein Aluminium-Radi ist ...



Bleiben noch die Anschlüsse, die nicht aus Kupfer sind (s.o.)



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ein Alu-Radiator wäre eher ungewöhnlich gewesen . Aluradiatoren gibt´s schon seit Langem so gut wie nicht mehr (außer bei den passiven Modellen).



Neben Innovatek gibts von Thermaltake (mitlerweile) ausschließlich Aluradis. In sofern war die Vermutung gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn man das restliche System bedenkt.


----------



## derstef (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Neben Innovatek gibts von Thermaltake (mitlerweile) ausschließlich Aluradis. In sofern war die Vermutung gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn man das restliche System bedenkt.



Aha, gut zu wissen, der originale 240er vom Armor LCS soll nämlich wieder rein. (siehe Umbau)

Du schreibst "mittlerweile" - war der auch schon aus Aluminium? 
Von aussen ist ihm nichts anzusehen und mehr als die Vorkammern sieht man beim reinschauen auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dann löst sich das Alu im Radi und lagert sich an den Kühler ab...
> Primär dürfte es aber einfach nur in Lösung gehen.



Sry aber das dürfte ziemlich falsch sein was du da sagst!

gehen wir von einem Idealisierten System aus (PH=0 298K. P=1bar)

Standartpotenziale (Standart-Reduktions-potentiale)


Al -> Al(3+) + 3 e-  || -1.662 V
Cu -> Cu(2+) + 2 e- || 0.153 V

∆E=E_OM-E_RM = +1.815 V
 => ∆G= -zF  ∆E = -RTlnK
  [FONT=&quot]Thermodynamisch günstig sind Reaktionen bei denen ∆E>0

Ergo wird Kupfer Reduziert und Aluminium Oxidiert. Kannst dir selber denken wo diese Reaktion am schnellsten funktioniert, dort wo das Aluminium oxidiert wird und das ist im Radiator, da die Cupferionen "rumschwimmen" .... das auch weil bei PH7 Aluminium als Wasserunlösliches Al(OH)3 vorkommt und bei PH9 als AL(OH)4 . Wobei das eben nicht in die idealisierte Rechnung einfliesst. Die PH Abhängigkeit bei Wakütypischen PH berreichen hab ich hier zusammengefasst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es wird sicher nicht alles in Lösung gehen wenn es eine Thermodynamisch günstige Reaktion eingehen kann. Wir dürften davon ausgehen das diese Reaktion Kinetisch nicht inert ist.
 
[/FONT]


----------



## fuSi0n (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

*hust* Komplexbildung mit anderen Ionen und eloxiertes Aluminium. Der Klugschiss hat zugeschlagen.
@ Derstef dein Gewinde am Radi sieht schon stark nach Alu aus. Messing ist in normalerweise messingfarben 

Und btw eine Reaktion kann nicht inert sein, höchstens eine Substanz.....


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

inert und labil sind Zustände eines Kinetischen Produktes einer Reaktion. man sagt Kinetisch inert zu einem Produkt das nicht das thermodynamisch stabilste ist aber so eine hohe Aktivierungsenergie hat, das es nur langsam (wenn überhaupt) zurück zum Ausgangsmaterial und nachher zum Thermodynamisch stabilsten entwickelt.

Beim Thermodynamischen Produkt redet man von stabil und instabil. Ergo ist das Kinetisch inerte Produkt auch thermodynamisch instabil. 

Ich glaube Diamant wäre so ein Beispiel. Kinetisch so inert das es sein Konfomer nicht ändert. (oder Konformation?) hängt mich wegen den Begriffen nicht auf 

@Fusion: ging mir nicht darum mit meinem Wissen anzugeben, aber es ich mag es nicht wenn was offensichtlich falsches geschrieben wird. Und man mich damit noch korrigieren will..

Tante Edith: kommt man draus was ich meine sonst mach ich gerne noch eine Grafik dazu


----------



## fuSi0n (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Na gut  Es machte aber so einen Eindruck. Aber  ich glaube mit Begriffen wie metastabil und instabil ist hier den Leuten mehr geholfen als mit Thermodynamik. Die versteht eh keiner wirklich und viele Leute sind froh wenn sie thermodynamische Konzepte, welche eh nur Modelle sind, anwenden können ohne die Hintergründe zu hinterfragen oder verstehen zu müssen :p Ich spreche da aus 5 jähriger schmerzlicher Erfahrungen ;P
so long

aber b²t:

Schon probiert den Radi mal ordentlich mit Cilit-Bang und heißem Wasser durchzuspülen?


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Absolut, ich probiere nur wenn ich eine Antwort gebe auch genug Material zum kauen mitzugeben das man mir eher glaubt. Ich habe jetzt schon merfach das Gefühl gekriegt wenn man nicht Madz heisst oder Moderator unter dem Namen hat wird einem generell nicht gleich geglaubt.

Thermodynamik ist kein Konzept es ist ein Teilgebiet der klassischen Physik. Statistische Thermodynamik wäre ein Konzept. Es erlaubt genau zu berrechnen was ein System machen wird wenn man das macht und so weiter. Ist ein Hilfsmittel um Reaktionen zu beschreiben und damit zu lenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



derstef schrieb:


> Aha, gut zu wissen, der originale 240er vom Armor LCS soll nämlich wieder rein. (siehe Umbau)
> 
> Du schreibst "mittlerweile" - war der auch schon aus Aluminium?
> Von aussen ist ihm nichts anzusehen und mehr als die Vorkammern sieht man beim reinschauen auch nicht.



Ich gehe davon aus. Früher hatte TT unlackierte Rohrradiatoren mit Kupferrohr - die Geflechtmodelle sind afaik alle aus Alu. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich einfach an einer Stelle einen Kratzer reinmachen, wenn man von außen nichts erkennen kann.




empty schrieb:


> Sry aber das dürfte ziemlich falsch sein was du da sagst!
> 
> gehen wir von einem Idealisierten System aus (PH=0 298K. P=1bar)
> 
> ...



In weniger idealisierten Systemen lassen sich ein paar wichtigere Fakten feststellen:
- Al ist afaik leichter löslich, es wird in einem dynamischen Gleichgewicht also mehr Alu denn Cu transportiert
- Es steht im Radi mehr Al-Oberfläche zur Verfügung, als Cu im Kühler (vor allem in dem hier), again: Mehr Al Transport
- Wenn Cu netto reduziert wird, kann kaum Cu aus den Kühler entfernt werden -> Al, dass sich im Kühler anlagert, hat eine sichere Basis
- Umgekehrt: Cu kann sich im Radi überhaupt nicht anlagern, weil kein metallisches Al in Nachbarschaft eines in Reduktion begriffenen Cu halten kann
- als weiterer Reaktionspartner steht der im Wasser gelöste Sauerstoff zur Verfügung, Al bietet im laufe der Oxidation zu AlO2 einen amorphen Übergangszustand, der ebenfalls weggespült werden kann.

Unterm Strich kann ich nur sagen, das ich in meinem Alukühler nie Kupfer gefunden habe, aber einen gräulichen Belag unter dem Einlass des nachfolgenden CU-Kühlers.


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

zwei Sachen vergisst du, 

Elektronen sind nicht Wasserlöslich nur im flüssigen Ammoniak.

Wie soll elementares Aluminium zum Kupferblock kommen? Kupfer wird reduziert, wie verlässt es den Block als Kation.

Ob nun mehr Al-Ionen rumschwirren ist für die Redoxreaktion irrelevant da die Oxidation von Aluminium nur eintritt wenn ein Redoxpartner da ist.

Korrekterweise müssten wir die Nernst-gleichung benutzen.

dE=E°+0.059V/2*log([Al^(3+)]/[Cu^(2+)]) und da wirst du sehen das eine hohe [Al(3+)] dienlich ist. Wahrscheinlich ist der graue Film Al(OH)3 der nur dort lokal erscheint da die Korrosionsinhibitoren als reversible H+ Donoren fungieren und aus dem [Al(OH)4]- eben Al(OH)3 machen. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.

Eben Al, kann nur als Ion transportiert werden dann hat die Redox-Reaktion stattgefunden.

Edith: Achso BTW: Ich hab das falsche Standartpotential genommen ist nicht 0.153 V sondern 0.337V


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Elektronen kann ganz bequem über die geerdeten Bauteile dahinfließen, wo sie hinwollen.

Korrosionsinhibitoren gab es im Beispielkreislauf keine und Festigkeit (hoch) und Dicke (quasi inexistent) der Ablgerungen sprechen gegen hydratisierte Komplexe und für eine Abscheidung von {Al}.

Der Rest deiner Argumentation erschließt sich mir eherlich gesagt nicht (ggf. aus mangelnden Chemiekenntnissen).
Wieso sollte elementares Al in den Kupferblock kommen sollen müssen tun?
Ist die Nernstgleichung überhaupt anwendbar? Ich kenne die nur für getrennte Systeme, in denen auf beiden Seiten Ionen und elementarer Stoff vorkommen, aber keine Mischung möglich ist. Hier kann ALaq direkt mit {CU} interagieren und umgekehrt.
Wenn sie passt: Was die Dienlichkeit einer hohen Al 3+ Aktivität (laut Nernstgleichung) oder Konzentration (laut dem, was du schreibst  ) mit dem Ort der Reaktion zu tun? Beide Werte sollten sich nicht übermäßig unterscheiden.
Wieso setzt du zweimal die gelöste Form ein? Zwischen AL 3+ und CU 2+ wird es wohl nicht zur Reaktion kommen.


----------



## GoZoU (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Al bietet im laufe der Oxidation zu AlO2 einen amorphen Übergangszustand



AlO2 ist mir bei Alu noch nicht wirklich über den Weg gelaufen, imho sollte das eher Al2O3 sein, was eine der thermodynamisch günstigsten Verbindungen darstellt und neben der passivierenden Wirkung auch sehr lässtig sein kann - siehe Schweißen von Aluminium. 

Aber wollt ihr nicht mal wieder zum Thema zurückkehren? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Wo setze ich 2mal die gelöste ein? Gar nicht. Alleine mit festigkeit und Dicke lässt sich keine qualitative Aussage über den Film machen, weder mit deiner Argumentation noch mit meiner. Dichte Schmelzpunkt dürften eher Indikatoren sein.

Das mit der Nernstgleichung, weiss ich nicht. Macht aber gar nichts her, rein die Feststellung das Aluminium als Ion viel höher Konzentriert ist als Kupferionen reicht und ist irrelevant zu gleich.
Die Argumentation mit den geerdeten Halbzellen funktioniert nicht.

Es muss elementare Al zu Ionen werden sonst wäre es keine Oxidation und somit auch keine Redoxreaktion. Darauf beruht meine Argumentation ja auch du brauchst Elementare Aluminium und Cu-Ionen nicht umgekehrt.



GoZoU schrieb:


> AlO2 ist mir bei Alu noch nicht wirklich über den  Weg gelaufen, imho sollte das eher Al2O3 sein, was eine der  thermodynamisch günstigsten Verbindungen darstellt und neben der  passivierenden Wirkung auch sehr lässtig sein kann - siehe Schweißen von  Aluminium.
> 
> Aber wollt ihr nicht mal wieder zum Thema zurückkehren?
> 
> ...


 
Geht auch gar nicht AlO2 müsste Oxidationszahl 4 haben das gibt es aber nicht! Wie gesagt bei PH>7 und das sind/sollten alle WaKü sein liegen Aluminium-Ionen als [Al(OH)4] vor.

Irgendwie sollte dafür mal eine eigener Thread erstellt werden


----------



## derstef (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

Äh, Kinders? ...

Euer Wissen in allen Ehren, aber die Aussage das Kupfer und Aluminium im selben Kreislauf nicht mit Kalkentfernern harmonieren hätte mir vollkommen genügt 

Der Radi (der 240er TT) kommt eh unter den Deckel und ist auch nicht das edelste Modell, also werd ich mal eine geeignete Stelle zum ankratzen suchen.


----------



## derstef (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung reinigen ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?*

@mod: bitte Thema schliessen


----------

